# Shop like M&S in Vancouver?



## AeroGeek (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

I ordinarily live in Toronto (moved from the UK approx 8 months ago), however I've found myself in downtown Vancouver for a few days. 

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a shop for menswear which is similar to M&S back home (UK)? I need to buy a pair of chinos and possibly some brogues too. The high street is either latest fashions (slim fit, turn up etc), or exhorbitantly expensive 'big name' men's sartorial type shops. 

Any suggestions...?

Thanks,

AG.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


AeroGeek said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I ordinarily live in Toronto (moved from the UK approx 8 months ago), however I've found myself in downtown Vancouver for a few days.
> 
> ...


My son normally goes to Banana Republic or Calvin Klein, and for shoes to Aldo. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The Bay or Sears.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Marks &Spencer have free shipping to Canada right now, though you will have to pay import duties I believe.


----------

